

Google Now Imitates AOL With New Page Speed Service - bhartzer
http://www.semclubhouse.com/google-now-imitates-aol-with-new-page-speed-service/

======
ColinWright
A few earlier submissions in case you're interested:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816166> : 59 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816190> : 3 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816591>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817415>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820628>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820794> : 10 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821049>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822515> : 1 comment

------
nextparadigms
Seriously? What is it with this "imitation fetish" of the tech blogosphere
that they want to mention it every time a service slightly resembles another
service, or product.

